# Inosanto Interview



## Cthulhu (Dec 15, 2001)

Pulled this from a Web site and thought it was interesting, so I'm sharing it with everyone here:

http://www.francisfongacademy.com/Pages/inosantointerview.html 

Cthulhu


----------



## Don Rearic (Dec 24, 2001)

That was very interesting. I'll have to try the whipping elbow on a bee this Spring...


----------



## Damian Mavis (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm lucky enough to meet him in July for a seminar.  I can't wait!

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## stanly stud (Dec 29, 2020)

i met him in Kenpokan in Hannover Germany. A great school .


----------

